# QTP Automation of a Mainframe Application



## shiv (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are using QWS3270 Secure emulator for our Mainframe automation using QTP(9.5)as a tool.

Has anyone used this emulator earlier or does anyone know if this works. Because we are unable to identify the objects on mainframe application after configuring the Emulator settings.

Help in this regard will be really appreciated.

Thanks,
Shiva


----------

